# trying to find a miniature donkey for sale in



## Narrow Way Farm (Oct 11, 2004)

I am in search of a miniature donkey in my area. I live in western North Carolina and we love the miniature donkeys. My husband wants one so bad he can taste it. He loves mules too. If you know of anyone just let me know. I am willing to drive a little ways. Thanks


----------



## wewindwalker (Oct 13, 2004)

I know of some here in Oklahoma.

Ollie is a soon to be wean black jack and he is super cute and tiny with big ears. LOL


----------



## jdomep (Oct 13, 2004)

I saw a couple for sale on http://www.equine.com/

and this guy who is adorable





http://www.acmehorses.com/horse_detail.asp...seAdID=10005951


----------



## TinyMiteVillage (Oct 14, 2004)

I know a man who has a 37 inch jack for sale in Chatsworth Ga, who is sweet as can be and he only wants 250.00 for him. You can see him on equine.com under Duke in Ga.......he lives right up the road from me. You can email me privately if you want [email protected]


----------



## TinyMiteVillage (Oct 14, 2004)

Whoops sorry Duke is on dreamhorse.com................


----------



## wendy4mini (Oct 15, 2004)

I have seen a farm in Johnson City, Tn ( about 40 minutes from Asheville) that has alot of mini donkeys. If you would be interested PM me and I will get his number. I have been wanting to get one too.


----------

